# My First CB & Lunch Meat coming....



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey all,

Before I start, I'd like to thank Bear for his help & his Step by Steps on this cure & smoke !  

 Decided to try my first Canadian Bacon !  Also, my first Dried beef for lunch meat !  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Feb 22, 2015






The pork sirloin roast chunks, soon to be CB !  There's four of these !













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Feb 22, 2015






The bottom sirloin roast for lunch meat, there's a half dozen of these as well !  

I used 1 tbs of Tender Quick & 1 1/2-2 tsp brown sugar per pound of meat !  

So using Bears formula with the thickest part of each of these at 2 1/2" , I need to cure these a minimum of a week... But adding a few extra days as suggested to round 10 days.... I'll be actually letting these cure for 13 total !  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Feb 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Feb 22, 2015






The future CB & Lunch Meat..... 

Now my least favorite game.....  Hurry up & wait !  :biggrin:

Thanks for lookin all & updates as we go !


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 22, 2015)

I am in.      

I have been researching lunch meat.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 22, 2015)

c farmer said:


> I am in.
> 
> I have been researching lunch meat.



Thanks Adam, I've been wanting to do this stuff for a while now !  Just decided to get er done !  :biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 22, 2015)

Should be tasty! Are you going to hot smoke the CB? I'd assume you are since you're following BC's step by step.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 22, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Should be tasty! Are you going to hot smoke the CB? I'd assume you are since you're following BC's step by step.



Yep, that's the plan Case !  Trying to learn on this whole curing thing !  Been curing jerky for 20+ yrs, but within the last year or so.... Want to learn more on stuff like CB & lunch meat !  So figured I'd give er a go !  :biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 22, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Yep, that's the plan Case !  Trying to learn on this whole curing thing !  Been curing jerky for 20+ yrs, but within the last year or so.... Want to learn more on stuff like CB & lunch meat !  So figured I'd give er a go !  :biggrin:



Good for you! I'd recommend trying some cold Smokin of your CB next batch. I'd ditch the TQ too and switch to cure #1. Just my personal preference. Before smoke any of the stuff you have going right now do a fry test and soak if needed. TQ cured meats can be a bit salty.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 22, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, that's the plan Case !  Trying to learn on this whole curing thing !  Been curing jerky for 20+ yrs, but within the last year or so.... Want to learn more on stuff like CB & lunch meat !  So figured I'd give er a go !  :biggrin:
> ...



Thanks Case, I'm always willing to try somethin new for sure.... Thumbs Up


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2015)

Looking Good, Justin!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Great start.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Like Case said, do a salt-fry test to be sure---I always do one, however I haven't had anything that needed soaking to remove salt flavor in 5 years of using TQ.

The only time I ever had to soak anything to remove salt flavor was the one time I used Hi Mountain cure & seasoning, and that wasn't TQ.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 23, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Looking Good, Justin!!Thumbs Up
> 
> Great start.Thumbs Up
> 
> ...



Thanks a bunch Bear & yep... I'll for sure do the salt-fry test !  Thumbs Up


----------



## gary s (Feb 23, 2015)

It's gunna be good  I did my first and it turned out great, I'll stay tuned

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey all, 

Update :  13 days in cure & ready to take out, do test fry & season up !  

Seasoned both the CB & lunch meat with SPOG & a little extra pepper on a few for me as the fam doesn't like spicy !  Also threw in some whole mustard seeds for S&G's on a few to see how they taste....













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 6, 2015






The CB !













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 6, 2015






The lunch meat !

These all are in the fridge for the night & will be firing up the TBS in the morning !  :yahoo:

Updates to come....

Thanks for lookin all !


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 6, 2015)

Looks great.

I will be watching.


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2015)

Me Too  I'm in

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 6, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I will be watching.



Thanks Adam & again I appreciate the reassurance earlier on the CB !


----------



## b-one (Mar 6, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 6, 2015)

gary s said:


> Me Too  I'm in
> 
> Gary



Hey Gary, thanks.... Ya order your grinder yet ?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 6, 2015)

b-one said:


> Looking good!



Thanks b-one, sure appreciate it !


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2015)

Me Too  I'm in

Gary


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Hey Gary, thanks.... Ya order your grinder yet ?


Probably be next week I was still looking, but pretty well made up my mind

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 6, 2015)

gary s said:


> Me Too  I'm in
> 
> Gary
> 
> ...



Mind me askin which one your choosing ?


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2015)

P


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Mind me askin which one your choosing ?


Probably go with the Kitchener at Northern Tool  and use the $20 off code I used on the stuffer. Good reviews, great price. I won't be a heavy duty user so it should be just fine.

Gary


----------



## twoalpha (Mar 7, 2015)

Your headed for some great results. Keep us updated.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 7, 2015)

So, here we go....  In the MES !













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 7, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 7, 2015)

gary s said:


> P
> 
> 
> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> ...



I sure like mine, for what I use it for it works great.... Especially at that price !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 7, 2015)

twoalpha said:


> Your headed for some great results. Keep us updated.



Thanks & will do !


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> So, here we go.... In the MES !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is that MES so clean inside???
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 7, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > So, here we go.... In the MES !
> ...



Haha, I know right... I've been trying to work on getting it dirty... :biggrin:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 7, 2015)

CB done, I'll slice one piece soon to snack on. Just resting for a few....  But here it is so far....













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 7, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 7, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 7, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 7, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 7, 2015






Be back soon with sliced pics !


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks awesome.


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2015)

Man that looks good  I'm like Bear that smoker is way to clean      More Pics

Gary


----------



## b-one (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice looking cb!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 7, 2015)

Sliced CB.... Damn, I can never eat store bought again... I'am hooked !  This stuff is awesome !  :yahoo:













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 7, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 7, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 7, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 7, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Looks awesome.



Thanks Adam !  

:beercheer:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 7, 2015)

gary s said:


> Man that looks good  I'm like Bear that smoker is way to clean      More Pics
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary, I'm trying to get it dirtier.... :biggrin:   That work thing seems to get in the way !


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks great.   

Slice some thin for cb and some thick for chops.


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2015)

Great looking CB     I know its Tasty       
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 7, 2015)

b-one said:


> Nice looking cb!



Thanks a bunch !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 7, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Slice some thin for cb and some thick for chops.



Thanks a bunch Adam, will for sure do some of both....  Man is this tasty !  Thumbs Up


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 7, 2015)

gary s said:


> Great looking CB     I know its Tasty       Thumbs Up Thumbs Up Thumbs Up   :points1:
> 
> 
> Gary



Thanks so much Gary, now I know what ya meant... Dang is this good !  Thumbs Up


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice! Tell me how you like the mustard seeds.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks Great Justin!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Any Left???

Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 8, 2015)

Well Bear's CB has another one hooked,  I know I am

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 8, 2015)

Woodcutter said:


> Nice! Tell me how you like the mustard seeds.



Thanks, I think the mustard seeds are good.... This stuff is really tasty !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 8, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Justin!!Thumbs Up ------------------:points:
> 
> Mighty Tasty!!:drool
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear, this stuff is great !  None left of the one we sliced up last night...  

Be trying the lunch meat soon & I'll post some pics of it also !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 8, 2015)

Sliced into some of the lunch meat & it's quite tasty as well....













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 8, 2015






Thanks for lookin all !


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks great Justin.

What IT did you take the lunchmeat too?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 10, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Looks great Justin.
> 
> What IT did you take the lunchmeat too?



Thanks Adam, took to 158-160* IT !  It's tasty...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 12, 2015)

So was able to get the CB sliced tonite & make some sammies with it !  It was awesome !   













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 12, 2015






The sammie... 













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 12, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 12, 2015)

A BLT.


Looks tasty.


----------



## gary s (Mar 12, 2015)

Man That Looks Great      
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 12, 2015)

c farmer said:


> A BLT.
> 
> 
> Looks tasty.



Thanks Adam, it was real good !  I think my next thing will be BBB.... Bellies are still quite expensive round here !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 12, 2015)

gary s said:


> Man That Looks Great      :points1:
> 
> 
> Gary



Thanks a bunch Gary, appreciate it !


----------



## brooksy (Mar 13, 2015)

Great looking meats Justin!! Seeing this reminds me that I need some loin to make some more CB!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Thanks Adam, it was real good ! I think my next thing will be BBB.... Bellies are still quite expensive round here !


Wow, Justin!!!-------Bacon, CB, BBB------Soon you'll be making my favorite Sandwich!!!

The "BCBBBBCTBLT".

Here it is:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/98532/bcbbbbctblt-with-qview

Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 13, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow, Justin!!!-------Bacon, CB, BBB------Soon you'll be making my favorite Sandwich!!!
> 
> The "BCBBBBCTBLT".
> 
> ...


Just try ordering one of those at the drive thru 

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 14, 2015)

Brooksy said:


> Great looking meats Justin!! Seeing this reminds me that I need some loin to make some more CB!



Thanks Wayne, I hope to never run out of this stuff.... It's awesome !  Thanks for dropping a line !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 14, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Adam, it was real good ! I think my next thing will be BBB.... Bellies are still quite expensive round here !
> ...



Yep, got the curing bug now !  :biggrin:   That sammie looks awesome by the way !  Thumbs Up   I need to make one of them for sure !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 14, 2015)

gary s said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Justin!!!-------Bacon, CB, BBB------Soon you'll be making my favorite Sandwich!!!
> ...



Haha, I think this would sum it up Gary if that was ordered.....  :icon_eek:   LOL


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 14, 2015)

Sorry for the delay in posting the dried beef, but here it is sliced !  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 14, 2015


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 14, 2015


----------



## gary s (Mar 14, 2015)

Great Job, gunna make some tasty sandwiches     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 14, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting the dried beef, but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only
Wat I can forgive you for the delay is if you send it all over to me in Oregon! [emoji]128541[/emoji]


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 14, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> The only
> Wat I can forgive you for the delay is if you send it all over to me in Oregon! [emoji]128541[/emoji]


Can't send it to Oregon!!!

That crazy Attack Owl will get it !!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 14, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Can't send it to Oregon!!!
> 
> That crazy Attack Owl will get it !!
> 
> ...




Bear no worries there, that crazy attack owl lives in our state Capitol which is two hours from here! 

My last property did have an owl that nested in the back dirty. Had a 4'-5' wing span. Was pretty awesome to watch, especially when he had a cat, or coyote in tow...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 15, 2015)

gary s said:


> Great Job, gunna make some tasty sandwiches     :points1:
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary, had a sandwich & this stuff is great !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 15, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the delay in posting the dried beef, but here it is
> ...



Thanks Case, I'll send ya some !  Thumbs Up


----------

